
Ask HN: What's your Docker workflow? - kowdermeister
There&#x27;s too many application out there that seem to cover the basics, but the nitty-gritty details are left out.<p>Basic question is: How do you edit, version and deploy your app? I&#x27;m sure it&#x27;s gets very tricky when I want things like Let&#x27;s encrypt or CI&#x2F;CD setup.<p>I&#x27;m looking for simple workflows that would reduce vendor lockin to minimal. The promise of Docker is very appealing that I can switch a cloud provider easily, but it would be nice to see how you do it in practice.
======
TicklishTiger
I don't see Docker as part of deployment. Docker is a way to run something in
a sandbox.

My app runs on an operating system. I include a setup script that prepares the
OS so my app can run.

If the OS runs on bare metal, inside a VM or inside a container makes no
difference for the app.

